# Bath Ideas



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We have an Outback 23RS and love it. The bathroom has a step-in tub with shower curtain. When we were shopping for campers, we noticed some models have the accordian shower door sort of thing. I was just wondering ... has anyone changed to one of these or made a mod for this? The bath is such tight space already and the shower curtain is a bit aggravating at times. We like the step-in tub option but just looking for ideas on the door. We may just have to get us one of those accordian doors but the price for these is over $100 (for a vinyl door!).

C-


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I used 4 strips of that sticky 3M velcro to make "curtain stabilizers." I put two strips on each end of the curtain, one near the top and one near the bottom on each side. When the shower is used, the first thing you do it secure the curtain into place with the velcro. That keeps the curtain pulled flat and keeps water from finding a way out of the shower.

I also used some clear backroom caulk to caulk around every shower fixture, along the entire top of the surround (not the bottom), and even around every one of the pins that hold the surround to the wall. Since I used clear caulk, you hardly see it, and it seals the shower from leaks in every possible place.

If you do this, before you caulk around the faucet assembly, remove it (4 screws) and make sure the plumbing is secure. Don't want leaks behind the tub after you seal everything!

Randy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

C,

I have been considering the pleated door also, it is around $50. My wife wants to use the shower curtain to do the bunkbed privacy curtain mod that was mentioned before. It is something I think I will get to sometime this year.

The velcro idea is a great one, I like that better than some of the ones with a string and heavy washers hanging on the end to pull the curtain tight.

Pleated door

I also caulked everything. I look at it like this, when I installed my shower system at home, it was caulked, so why would I not do a camper the same way.

Let me know if you end up doing the door idea, I would like to know how it goes.

Happy Camping sunny

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I was shopping the Frontier dealer I spoke with highly recommended the pleated door too. For $50 is pretty reasonable too. I just wonder how cramped it might make it feel. The nice thing about the curtain is its ability to "give" a bit when your moving around inside the shower.

After our last trip out my wife gave me permission to have at the curtain with Velcro! But I'm still debating since I wonder how well the Velcro will hold on the shower curtain material. I did this same mod on my Popup shower curtain and it worked great, but it was a pretty dense plastic not a cloth-like material.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Good ideas fellas. You will probably have to sew the velcro on the curtain.

We also added a curtain divider to seperate the bathroom/bunk area with the rest of the camper. It works great and helps my 1yr old sleep without distraction.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

On my list of "things to do" is to take down the existing shower curtain track and replace it with a tension rod. My wife can then hang any type and or style of curtain that she wants. sunny


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for the link for the door. We had looked at these elsewhere (I think Camping World or dealer) and they were close to $100. I think we're definitely going to try the pleated door soon. Will let you know how it works out.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well ... we ordered the pleated door but it's on backorder. Whah!!!







Was hoping to use it on the trip next week. Oh well. Will let ya know how it works out once we get it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

campingnut I just found my order from a week ago for the door is on backroder too, grrr. Wish I would have known I might have done some other shopping around.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you guys get your doors yet? Still curious on how it is going to look and if you will like it.

Still on my list but waiting for you to do it first









Thanks

Kevin


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We left the "decorative" shower curtain up and bought a small tension curtain rod and regular vinyl shower curtain and hooks and put that up inside of the decorative one. We cut the bottom to fit. Makes all the difference in the world and keeps the H2O inside the shower for about a $6 investment at Wally World.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

And, might I say, that is our first and only mod! An award winner? I think YES!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin, My door should be here Thursday evening and I'll be modding that night since we leave Saturday morning. I'm waiting to move the shower curtian until I get the door in my hands.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The door arrived tonight (yeah) But.... and you knew it was coming... they didn't include directions. Its sort of like a Chinese puzzle, I'm trying to figure out what goes in first.

Well I finished the Pleated Shower Door install tonight. Took me a couple of hours start to finish, and quick run to Lowe's to get a few things. In the process of my trip to Lowe's I found a great set of anchors called Cobra Panel Driller for paneling & hollow doors. These are anchors that are wide and shallow, with about a 1/4" hole these screw in like a normal screw, but they are hollow allowing you to drive a screw inside of them for mounting. These would work great on the walls around the Outback. I wish I'd had them when I installed my wire shelves.

Photos and comments are on my website: Pleated Shower Door Installation

I took the old curtain and put it between the bathroom and the pantry cabinets, which with the door open gives you some extra changing space.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Y,

Door looks nice







, thanks for the play by play instructions.

I think I will move it farther up on my list now.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Excellent Documentation!!! and I'll add a


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Glad it was helpful. After our week camping trip next week I'll let you know how it did. From my testing my wife and I liked it, hopefully it won't leak either. Taking an extra tube of silicone sealer just to be safe though.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Good job,







You have the DW totaly convinced I need to do this mod before our big trip to the Canadian Rockies in mid July. Was wondering







how the folding door attaches at the bottom, must be another track there.

Dean


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The door doesn't really attach, it does glide between a track though. That track is held down with tape, which I was okay with, but I did run a bead of caulk along the inside.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Got the ok from the wife to buy the stuff and do this mod









Thank you for posting the pictures, I doubt I would have convinced her without them...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well ... we've been out camping for a week (TN - Gatlinburg & Fall Creek). We really were hoping to get our door in before the trip but ours was on backorder also - ARRGGGHHH here too. It was lying by our door when we got back and hubby has put it in. Funny though - I think he had some of the same woes about the installation as you did. Great pictures also. Thanks much. I think we're going to enjoy this mod.









Still twisting hubby's arm on making the kitchen top pop-up into a drawer. He's already working on converting under the front queen bed storage with doors instead of the old lift the mattress technique - 23RS. This is a great place for all the shoes.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok after a week long trip I can say that the shower door was a big plus! A few tips though.

* leave the shower door about 1/2 way open after a shower to air out.
* right after your shower press the door closed, this will press out many of the water drops.
* don't slam the door closed since the water may push out on the wrong side of the door.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Steve, I have been meaning to ask, did you get the white door or the ivory door? I ordered mine this morning and opted for the ivory thinking it may stay clean (looking) longer. Looking at the pictures you put upit appears you opted for ivory also but I just wanted to make sure.


----------

